# Want to install woofer and 2x 6x9" speakers + dual amps



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to install my infinity kappa 10" woofer + 600w pyle amp as well as dual 6x9" speakers with a 150w (name escapes me) amp. Will the PAC-AA GM44 (Amazon.com: PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles: Automotive) be all that I will need to do this? 
Run one RCA to the 600, one to the 150, run a 6 gauge power line w/ fuse to battery and connect both amps, connect power to power for both amps, and ground the PAC, correct?

Also, looking under the rear deck I would prefer to drill a hole and mount my woofer directly to the rear deck, but there isnt much space past the two spots for 6x9" speakers.. Are there enough holes in that metal plate up there so that the bass pressure relieves to the cabin?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> I want to install my infinity kappa 10" woofer + 600w pyle amp as well as dual 6x9" speakers with a 150w (name escapes me) amp. Will the PAC-AA GM44 (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PAC harness gives you 2 sets of pre-outs for the front and rear channels. Assuming you can gain match the speakers correctly, this should work just fine. Personally, I wouldn't bother with 6x9s, especially since the rear deck on the base system is not designed for speakers back there and they'll sound horribly muffled. Generally not a good idea at all. I'd pass on the 6x9s and just add the subwoofer if you need extra bass.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The PAC harness gives you 2 sets of pre-outs for the front and rear channels. Assuming you can gain match the speakers correctly, this should work just fine. Personally, I wouldn't bother with 6x9s, especially since the rear deck on the base system is not designed for speakers back there and they'll sound horribly muffled. Generally not a good idea at all. I'd pass on the 6x9s and just add the subwoofer if you need extra bass.


I would be drilling holes in the rear deck and putting discreet grilles in the rear deck for the 6x9, that and they are tri-phase pioneers that i had in my old cars system, i am into SQ, the fact that all my speakers are in kick panels + tweeters, it hurts. 
The woofer is more cause I have it and is the pac supports two lines I will just do both cause I can


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> I would be drilling holes in the rear deck and putting discreet grilles in the rear deck for the 6x9, that and they are tri-phase pioneers that i had in my old cars system, i am into SQ, the fact that all my speakers are in kick panels + tweeters, it hurts.
> The woofer is more cause I have it and is the pac supports two lines I will just do both cause I can


It's up to you. I'm not trying to be rude, but there are more reasons why it won't sound good that I won't get into right now. To start, you're not hearing anything off-axis. It will be 100% reflection. There's a reason why the Pioneer upgrade uses the rear deck only for subwoofer use and not full range. I can't say I've ever heard a rear 6x9 full range speaker that sounded good, ever. You're going to end up making it sound like everything is coming from behind you.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's up to you. I'm not trying to be rude, but there are more reasons why it won't sound good that I won't get into right now. To start, you're not hearing anything off-axis. It will be 100% reflection. There's a reason why the Pioneer upgrade uses the rear deck only for subwoofer use and not full range. I can't say I've ever heard a rear 6x9 full range speaker that sounded good, ever. You're going to end up making it sound like everything is coming from behind you.


In my old car I was able to get a good system balanced with all 4 doors having tweeters + 5.25" full range as well as a center dash centerchannel and dual 6x9 rear with amy 10inch kappa + A pillar tweeters. I did not know that the pioneer system uses the rear 6x9 spots for woofers, the upgrade has dual 6x9 woofers ? Almost makes me wonder if I should just get woofers for those holes so I don't lose my trunk space and then amp my pre-existing speakers..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> In my old car I was able to get a good system balanced with all 4 doors having tweeters + 5.25" full range as well as a center dash centerchannel and dual 6x9 rear with amy 10inch kappa + A pillar tweeters. I did not know that the pioneer system uses the rear 6x9 spots for woofers, the upgrade has dual 6x9 woofers ? Almost makes me wonder if I should just get woofers for those holes so I don't lose my trunk space and then amp my pre-existing speakers..


A boxed subwoofer will always sound better in a car than rear deck free-air subwoofers. The Qts will simply be too high and you'll be constantly fighting reflections in lower frequencies. If I were you, I'd just run an amplified subwoofer as well as a new amplified component set in the front, or if you have the money, go with a MiniDSP in the front. You'd need ~$250 for speakers and the miniDSP, as well as a 4-channel amp, but it would give you some truly incredible sound quality that would blow away any passive crossover component set you can get your hands on.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

See, there lies my problem. I don't have much cash but I have a boxed woofer + 6x9's and amps lying around. That why I want to utilize them. Last thing I wanted to hear was about reflection, ****. So basically you're saying, spend some cash, or ONLY put my woofer in the trunk? 

Now, for arguments sake, just because I am trying to just learn a little from your responses. When you mentioned muffling of the 6x9's because the base sound system wasn't made for those to be there.. and I mentioned putting discreet grilles.. I am assuming the rear deck is not made for sound to be passed through in lower trim levels and adding them without my grilles would sound like I locked somebody in my trunk, correct? 

Another question: Where in the trunk would you suggest mounting my box + amp?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> See, there lies my problem. I don't have much cash but I have a boxed woofer + 6x9's and amps lying around. That why I want to utilize them. Last thing I wanted to hear was about reflection, ****. So basically you're saying, spend some cash, or ONLY put my woofer in the trunk?
> 
> Now, for arguments sake, just because I am trying to just learn a little from your responses. When you mentioned muffling of the 6x9's because the base sound system wasn't made for those to be there.. and I mentioned putting discreet grilles.. I am assuming the rear deck is not made for sound to be passed through in lower trim levels and adding them without my grilles would sound like I locked somebody in my trunk, correct?
> 
> Another question: Where in the trunk would you suggest mounting my box + amp?


Basically, yes. I'm saying spend some cash, or put only the subwoofer in the trunk. To me, adding 6x9s doesn't add any sound quality to a car stereo. In fact, it just makes it sound worse by creating a rear sound stage and taking away from what's directly on-axis in your front speakers. 

The issue with 6x9s is fundamental to all rear deck speakers, and the reason why manufacturers only make those subwoofers from the factory, and not full range. Not only do you have to pass music through the rear deck pad (which is rarely 100% acoustically transparent), but everything you hear will be reflected off the windshield. Those reflections create a myriad of issues when it comes to sound quality. Speakers are best listened to 100% on-axis, but given the imperfect nature of a car's cabin, it's not always possible to have that. However, we should try our best not to make it worse. 

You are correct, the base sound system's rear deck was not made to allow 6x9 speakers to be placed there. If you wanted to install discreet grilles like amalmer71 did, you would be able to cut out a section of the rear deck where those grilles will be and alleviate the issue with muffling, but not with reflections. However, he put those grilles in his rear deck in order to allow more bass to pass through from the subwoofer in the trunk.

You could mount the amplifier under the rear deck. There should be plenty of space there. As for the subwoofer, against the back seats and rear firing would be the best placement. You can secure it using velcro. A few staples to hold one side of the velcro to the box should do it, and you could sew or staple the other side of the velcro to the trunk floor cover.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Alright, I do not know what I feel I am going to do yet, only because I do not have the money to spend. If I do go with putting the 6x9's in I may put my spare 100w amp in and amp all the existing speakers just to offset the volume differences coming from the reflection as a pseudo fix (for now). If I decide against the 6x9's I will be mounting my amp up top, otherwise.. I want to avoid mounting it to my box, but them again, velcro works wonders. 

any suggestion on where to place the PAC, because when I was running the wiring for my sound reactive cathodes I noticed that inside this dash it is extremely cluttered. If worse comes to worst I can let it hang in the glovebox.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Alright, I do not know what I feel I am going to do yet, only because I do not have the money to spend. If I do go with putting the 6x9's in I may put my spare 100w amp in and amp all the existing speakers just to offset the volume differences coming from the reflection as a pseudo fix (for now). If I decide against the 6x9's I will be mounting my amp up top, otherwise.. I want to avoid mounting it to my box, but them again, velcro works wonders.
> 
> any suggestion on where to place the PAC, because when I was running the wiring for my sound reactive cathodes I noticed that inside this dash it is extremely cluttered. If worse comes to worst I can let it hang in the glovebox.


If you decide to install the 6x9s, you'll have to cut holes and put in new grills for the rear deck, and if you don't like it, well, it's permanent. Just something to think about. 

I wouldn't amp the existing speakers. No point to it really. They don't handle a whole lot of power and distort easily. It really wouldn't do you any good. 

Place the PAC unit underneath the right side air vent next to the radio display. There's a little picket there where it will fit nicely. Stuff the area with polyfill to keep it from rattling or moving around.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds good, and do you have a picture of the other members job so I can have a reference?

Also, dynamat, cld tiles, etc.. any suggestions for the trunk and floor pans?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Sounds good, and do you have a picture of the other members job so I can have a reference?
> 
> Also, dynamat, cld tiles, etc.. any suggestions for the trunk and floor pans?


I don't, but he does. You can find him in other threads in the electronics section. If he doesn't poke his head into this thread, just shoot him a private message. 

Best stuff I've ever used is Don's materials from sounddeadenershowdown.com. Shoot him an email at [email protected] for a quote and tell him what you'd like to do. Tell him Andrei sent you. 

The floors on our cars are pretty well deadened so you won't need to do a whole lot there. The doors could use some more CLD tiles on the inner metal skin, and the trunk could definitely use a lot of work. It all depends on how much you want to spend. I just finished helping my buddy with his Scion TC and he ended up spending around $250 shipped for deadening materials for both front doors and trunk.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, yeah, this is me just doing research for my NEXT project lol..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Oh, yeah, this is me just doing research for my NEXT project lol..


That's what I created this thread for:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh I have read that before, I knew a decent amount of what was covered as I have done extensive research in the past. Just certain things I wanted more personal advice towards. But thank you very much!


----------



## fosters522 (Nov 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you decide to install the 6x9s, you'll have to cut holes and put in new grills for the rear deck, and if you don't like it, well, it's permanent. Just something to think about. <br>
> <br>
> I wouldn't amp the existing speakers. No point to it really. They don't handle a whole lot of power and distort easily. It really wouldn't do you any good. <br>
> <br>
> Place the PAC unit underneath the right side air vent next to the radio display. There's a little picket there where it will fit nicely. Stuff the area with polyfill to keep it from rattling or moving around.


<br>
<br>so if i have the base package audio would you recommend just swapping out the 4 door speakers for something a little higher quality like some infinities? then add a 4 channel amp to give it a more power? <br>I already plan on adding an amp and boxed subs in the trunk area.


----------

